# Canon Releases DPP 3.11.31 for Windows & Mac



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 18, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10435"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10435" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=10435"></a></div>
<strong>New DPP


</strong>For those of us that like DPP, which is me (don’t hate me). Canon has released a new version of the software with the following new features and fixes.</p>
<ul>
<li>Supports images taken with EOS Kiss X6i / EOS REBEL T4i / EOS 650D, EOS 60Da.</li>
<li>Supports new lens (EF-S 18-135mm F3.5-5.6 IS STM).</li>
<li>Fixed a phenomenon where the camera’s serial number that is displayed in the shooting information of the image is not displayed correctly for some of the EOS 60D.</li>
<li>Fixed a phenomenon where the buttons for HDR tool cannot be displayed under specific settings of the display.</li>
<li>Fixed a phenomenon where check mark or rating that is set using Quick Check Tool may not be displayed correctly.</li>
</ul>
<p><a href="http://consumer.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii" target="_blank">Download from Canon USA</a> (you know the drill, select your OS and download)</p>
<p><em>Thanks Martin</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## zim (Jun 18, 2012)

bugs are now 'phenomenon' wow and I'm just getting used to calling them features ;D

I'm a DPP user and I'll say it loud and proud hehe


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 18, 2012)

Issues have been reported with ability to download lens information from Canons servers. 

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1029&message=41809518&changemode=1


Has anyone successfully done this? Lots of users were having issues yesterday, so I did not download it. It might have just been a Canon server was down.


----------



## Rockets95 (Jun 18, 2012)

> Fixed a phenomenon where the buttons for HDR tool cannot be displayed under specific settings of the display.



I personally experienced this "phenomenon" on my laptop. The HDR tool worked on my desktop. I called Canon support when I encountered the problem and they were quite perplexed and didn't seem to believe me. I downloaded the update this weekend and it fixed the problem.

The HDR Tools actually works pretty good. Very basic and simple controls and you can produce realistic results, if that's what your looking for. It can also produce extreme results, that everyone identifies with HDR.


----------



## Ricku (Jun 18, 2012)

Wake me up the day DPP looks and behaves like Lightroom.


----------



## marekjoz (Jun 18, 2012)

Ricku said:


> Wake me up the day DPP looks and behaves like Lightroom.



You'll be Sleeping Beauty then. Adobe is several times bigger than Canon, so it doesn't seem Canon could buy it in predictable future


----------



## hoghavemercy (Jun 18, 2012)

fixed "phenomenon" when transferring to PS CS6 on 32 bit machines, no longer hangs every now and then, no problem with 64 bit though. 8)


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 18, 2012)

Ricku said:


> Wake me up the day DPP looks and behaves like Lightroom.



Different tool.

Just an upgrade to ACR


----------



## DarkKnightNine (Jun 18, 2012)

Why do they even bother to develop this software? It has got to be the most hideous piece of crap on my Mac. 
A part from being dog ugly, it's marginally useful and I only use it when I'm waiting for Adobe or Apple to update their RAW support for a new camera on the market. As soon as my regular applications get updated, I immediately dump this ugly beast from my workflow. Why can't the programmers at Canon see how ridiculously ugly the UI is on this software? Why don't they bring in some graphic artists to make it look better?


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 18, 2012)

DarkKnightNine said:


> Why do they even bother to develop this software? It has got to be the most hideous piece of crap on my Mac.
> A part from being dog ugly, it's marginally useful and I only use it when I'm waiting for Adobe or Apple to update their RAW support for a new camera on the market. As soon as my regular applications get updated, I immediately dump this ugly beast from my workflow. Why can't the programmers at Canon see how ridiculously ugly the UI is on this software? Why don't they bring in some graphic artists to make it look better?



Obviously a question of personal taste - I find it functional and fast.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jun 18, 2012)

I'd like to like DPP, I really would. But it's got too many showstoppers for me to even consider it.

Some are so trivial that I can't believe they weren't fixed years ago, like how the histogram always reflects the full image before cropping, even after you've cropped it. Totally useless!

Others I can almost forgive Canon for not implementing, but that doesn't do me any good. A way to build a camera recipe from a ColorChecker comparable to the way that ACR and the ColorChecker Passport do would be the perfect example, there.

So, sorry. The cameras are awesome, but the bundled software just doesn't cut the mustard. Sorry.

b&


----------



## Old Shooter (Jun 19, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Issues have been reported with ability to download lens information from Canons servers.
> 
> http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1029&message=41809518&changemode=1
> 
> ...



I downloaded it several days ago. I went straight to the DLO update to see if they had added any lenses. It couldn't find the server then, and it has been the same message ever since...


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 19, 2012)

I downloaded it very early and had no problem getting the lens information

The lens site is now reporting that it cannot be contacted - therefore it is a site problem not a software issue


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 19, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> I downloaded it very early and had no problem getting the lens information
> 
> The lens site is now reporting that it cannot be contacted - therefore it is a site problem not a software issue



Likewise. "Cannot connect to server" is the error message. Sure it will be fixed soon(ish).


----------



## viggen61 (Jun 19, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Issues have been reported with ability to download lens information from Canons servers.
> 
> http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1029&message=41809518&changemode=1
> 
> ...



Ok, so I'm not the only one! I dropped Canon a note via their website today. Hopefully it's an easy fix...


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 20, 2012)

It is working for me today. Looks like it is fixed.


----------



## marekjoz (Jun 20, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> I'd like to like DPP, I really would. But it's got too many showstoppers for me to even consider it.
> (...)
> A way to build a camera recipe from a ColorChecker comparable to the way that ACR and the ColorChecker Passport do would be the perfect example, there.
> 
> ...



Or perspective correction - the first and almost only basic feature I miss there. But why adding perspective correction when you can buy TS-E?


----------



## chardinej (Jun 20, 2012)

So why does Canon refuse to fix the horrible "phenomenon" of file name change when you open with Photoshop?


----------

